# columbia 5.5 inch box



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

New columbia 5.5 inch box will be out within the next week or so with a 14 inch box to follow very soon after, already have the drywall master but will definitely be getting the 14 as soon as i can get my hands on 1


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've blown the dust off my visa card ready and waiting :thumbsup:


----------

